# Kooikerhondje?



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We ran into a couple when we vended at agility trials in FL. Super cute dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've seen one.... I think the owner/trainer lives down in OH. She came up for a fun match. 

He looked like a smaller and shaggier Brittany to me. With a tail.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been obsessed with the breed for years now, plan to get one someday. There are several breeders in the US, at least 2 within a few hours of me. They are currently in Foundation Stock Services. When I was first interested in the breed they were not allowed in AKC competitions at all. Now they are allowed in to compete in companion events.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie - what is it you like about them? Vs other breeds?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Jodie - what is it you like about them? Vs other breeds?


I can't point out an exact quality that makes them stand out from other breeds to me. I do like the way they look, like their size, their spunk, and I'll admit, the fact that they are not that common is a big draw for me. I love my goldens and will always be a golden person, but I'm also the type of person who tends to stay away from mainstream popularity, which is a reason I enjoyed showing 
my Lhasa in obedience so much.


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the breed! I have never met one, just read about them and seen pictures but they are on my list of breeds to one day own. Jodie, do the breeders near you have websites so I could check them out?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A kooiker (pronounced Coy-ker)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I can't point out an exact quality that makes them stand out from other breeds to me. I do like the way they look, like their size, their spunk, and I'll admit, the fact that they are not that common is a big draw for me. I love my goldens and will always be a golden person, but I'm also the type of person who tends to stay away from mainstream popularity, which is a reason I enjoyed showing
> my Lhasa in obedience so much.


They are cute at least....  

They are a smidge too small for me. My deal is more like the Irish Red and White Setter - which has a similar look, but is a big dog. I was at a show with somebody who had one and I absolutely loved her dog. First and only time I've met one in person.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This page has links for a few of the more active breeders in the US
Important Links and Breeder List - Golden Gate Kooikers

If anyone is familiar with KD Tollers, RedGold Kooikers is the same person, she does both breeds (Kooikers are descendants of Tollers)


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> This page has links for a few of the more active breeders in the US
> Important Links and Breeder List - Golden Gate Kooikers
> 
> If anyone is familiar with KD Tollers, RedGold Kooikers is the same person, she does both breeds (Kooikers are descendants of Tollers)


The Kooiker we see doesn't seem temperamentally similar to the Nova Scotia Duck Tollers we've met. I don't find the Tollers that appealing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have a client who has one named Dash, and she flew to Holland to get him. Our other clients call him a Quaker Hound.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice looking dog, I've never seen one before, never heard of them either.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I always enjoyed this video:


----------

